# Maremma/Anatolian Shepherd X



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

This Christmas we are surprising my dad with his long awaited LGD, currently we have pigs and chickens, but people are boarding sheep in our yard and they said we could board a LGD with there sheep. So today we made the arragements to get a little LGD puppy here for Christmas  She is going to be 12 weeks old by the time she gets here, 

The 2 pictures i have included are of the 2 puppies left, not sure which one if going to be ours yet.

Now i have some inquiries,

how often should we socialize her? what types of training should we do? and any other things you think would be of use.

(in the first photo it is the white puppy, not the tan one)


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Oops. Double of one picture, heres the seccond


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, and we also have 40 acers of land


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> how often should we socialize her? what types of training should we do? and any other things you think would be of use.



This should answer a lot of your questions:

http://www.bountifulfarm.com/lgd_seminar.htm


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Info is still appreciated  and also if you want to share some pics i wont mind ;D


----------

